# Help, cat keeps sneezing



## Kat

Iv noticed that for the past two weeks my 7 year old female cat has been randomly sneezing. Its like little quick bursts of about 5-7 sneezes and it usually happens before and after she eats. Or if you startle her. There are no other signs/symptoms and I didnt really pay attention to it until this past week because both my cats randomly sneeze once in a while if they sniff something dusty or something random like that. When I first adopted my male cat 3 years ago he had an upper respiratory infection, so what my female has, I dont think its the same thing. Unless it affects each cat differently. She is not acting sick or anything, still eating and drinking normally, just random quick sneezes, then she will shake her head and it stops. 

Does this call for a vet visit? I really hate taking her, she gets so stressed out it usually results in a urinary tract infection. Taking her to the vet is always my last option because I hate putting her through the stress of the visit. Plus, she gets so car sick that just the not even ten minute drive to the vet makes her drool like crazy, its like a pool in the crate. And she rubs her face like crazy on the crate door which causes her lips to swell a bit too. Its just an all around bad time having to take her to the vet. 

Does this sound like a repsiratory infection to you? My male cat is fine, no sneezing or anything. They are both indoor cats, nothing in my house has changed, except that we have been keeping the windows open because its actually been nice outside.

Any advice is really appreciated!


----------



## rannmiller

It could very well be an allergen in the air making your cat sneeze. i honestly don't think it's anything to worry about if there isn't a bunch of colored discharge from the eyes and nose and your cat is still eating great and acting fine, just let it run its course. My 17 year old cat has been doing the same thing with a little bit of clear eye discharge but my vet said it's probably just a viral URI and there's nothing they can do for it anyway so I didn't bother to bring her in and she's been getting better over the last few days, it's almost completely cleared up, lasted about a week. So your cat could have a little viral something, could be an allergen. Either way, as long as she's fine otherwise and does't have colored discharge, I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## Kat

*sigh of relief* thanks so much! Yeah, when my male had it when I first adopted him, his eyes were all messed up, and his "third eyelid" or whatever its called was like almost completely covering both eyes. It was nasty. I do have an air purifier, I should clean it and start using it again, see if that helps things with her. Seems annoying to randomly sneeze like that. I feel bad for her lol


----------



## Paws&Tails

Trust me, that's not a respiratory infection. You'd know if that was it. Two of my kitties have had it before and it was CONSTANT sneezing, open mouth breathing, drooling, lethargy and not wanting to eat.

It's more than likely she has allergies, especially since you mentioned you've been keeping the windows open. Lots of pollen coming inside. I have horrible allergies and would love to have windows open, but it makes me miserable every time. Try keeping them shut and using an air purifier and see what happens.

ETA-
You'll probably need to wipe things down and wash stuff, too. Pollen sticks to everything.


----------



## brandypup

I personaly wouldn't take her in ffor sneezing. they will try to dope her up with meds and rx and such. Which has a place but not yet. What I do when my cats get sneezes is add 250mg l-lysine to each meal (2) for a few weeks. (3-4) I add colostrum and ecnichia (SP) for a week-2 weeks. then I will alternate those 2 for another 2 weeks if anyone else is sneezing. 

It does just sound like a reaction tot he fresh air. lol. But I still start mine on the above becuase I have a clan that would wipe me out if they all got sick at one time. 

If you get leghargy (SP) off food or water, snot, colored discharge ect then it's time to go to the vet.


----------

